# الشعب يريد برامج الزعيم sap 14.2.4 + med



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 مارس 2011)

http://goo.gl/BDjEB

http://goo.gl/y4NMS

http://goo.gl/DV4Lu

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?udjzjnco17njg5o

http://www.mediafire.com/?9lzm7c9jjr4l75s#1


تم وضع الكراك منفصلا بالمرفقات​


----------



## magdyamdb (5 مارس 2011)

thank you very much. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## asae (5 مارس 2011)

ممكن الرفع علي سيرفر اخر لوسمحت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (5 مارس 2011)

يا ريت يا زعيم ترفع الحظر الجوي عن الرابيدشير لانه صعب التحميل من هذا الموقع العسكري
ممكن اعادة رفعة على احد السيرفرات المدنيه مثل الميديا فير والمحبوب من كافة فـئات الشعب


----------



## xXx_2010 (5 مارس 2011)

almass قال:


> يا ريت يا زعيم ترفع الحظر الجوي عن الرابيدشير لانه صعب التحميل من هذا الموقع العسكري
> ممكن اعادة رفعة على احد السيرفرات المدنيه مثل الميديا فير والمحبوب من كافة فـئات الشعب


اذن .. فالشعب يريد سيرفرات مدنية .. :7:

و ياريت لو امكن للبشمهندس صاحب الموضوع ..
ان يضع لنا ما هي اهم الاضافات والمميزات للنسخة الجديدة ..

وشكراً جزيلاً 
​


----------



## asae (5 مارس 2011)

سنظل في اعتصام مفتوح لحين الرفع علي سيرفر تكنوقراط يلبي مطالب الشعب


----------



## Els3id Fathy (12 مارس 2011)

إيمانا منا بما يعانيه الشعب من اللى بيعمله فيهم الرابيدشير

وفى إطار صفقة الروابط مقابل الكراك

هذه روابط البرنامج على المديا فير بدون كراك

لذا يجب على الأخ الزعيم أن يلتزم برفع الكراك منفردا

وإلا سنضطر إلى اللجوء اللى مجلس القمل

هذا وإليكم الروابط

part 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?udjzjnco17njg5o

part 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?9lzm7c9jjr4l75s

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها والله والموفق


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 مارس 2011)

الاخ زعيم الثغر قام مشكور بتنزيل برنامج الساب الاصدار 14.2.4 بما فيه الكراك ولكن كراك هذا الاصدار مختلف ويتم عمله كالاتى :-
1- نقوم بفك الضغط للملفات وسوف نجد فيها ملف ال setup وكذلك ملف medicina وهو الذى يوجد به الكراك
2-بعد عمل setup للبرنامج على drive c
3- نقوم بالدخول على ملف الساب على drive c ونبحث على ملف اسمه echoid.exe يتم الضغط عليه وفتحه سوف نجد داخله locking code 1 : 4-2345B يتم حفظ هذا الرقم (2345B) خلف الرقم 4 فقط 
4- يتم الرجوع والدخول داخل ملف الmedicina وسوف تجد ملف اسمه generator يتم فتحه فسوف يسألك عن الكود ادخل له الرقم (2345B) وهذا الرقم مختلف من نسخه لاخرى 
5-سوف تظهر لك شاشه تحدد رقم البرنامج الذى تريد عمل كراك له وسوف تجد برنامج الساب يكون رقم 1 اختار رقم 1وسوف يسئلك عن تاريخ يوم انتهاء الاصدار والشهر والسنه ندخل يوم 10 شهر 3 سنة 2012
6- بعد ذلك سوف تظهر لك شاشه اخرى اختار رقم 7 للخروج من الgenerator
7- عند الحروج سوف تجد تولد ملف كراك Iservrc ولكن به امتدادات الساب يتم اعادة تسميه باسم Iservrc فقط 
8- يتم نسخ ملف الكراك Iservrc داخل البرنامج فى ال drive c وان شاء الله سوف يعمل البرنامج مباشرة
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## هانى عصمت (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## hassananas (13 مارس 2011)

ارجوا ان يرفع الكراك منفردا ان امكن
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 مارس 2011)

hassananas قال:


> ارجوا ان يرفع الكراك منفردا ان امكن
> وشكراً جزيلاً


لابد من تنزيل التلاث اجزاء المضغوطه للبرنامج ثم يتم فك هذه الاجزاء وسوف تجد الكراك كما شرحت سابقا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## freemanghassan (13 مارس 2011)

حياكم الله أحلى مهندسين

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## almass (13 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ زعيم الثغر قام مشكور بتنزيل برنامج الساب الاصدار 14.2.4 بما فيه الكراك ولكن كراك هذا الاصدار مختلف ويتم عمله كالاتى :-
> 1- نقوم بفك الضغط للملفات وسوف نجد فيها ملف ال setup وكذلك ملف medicina وهو الذى يوجد به الكراك
> 2-بعد عمل setup للبرنامج على drive c
> 3- نقوم بالدخول على ملف الساب على drive c ونبحث على ملف اسمه echoid.exe يتم الضغط عليه وفتحه سوف نجد داخله locking code 1 : 4-2345b يتم حفظ هذا الرقم (2345b) خلف الرقم 4 فقط
> ...



مشكور يا بشمهندس /اسامه على هذا الشرح الرائع 

واذا تكرمت ممكن ترفع الكراك 14.2.4 لوحده 

والشكر الجزيل للمهندس/لأبي بكر الامامة على روابط الميديا فير والظاهر ان الزعيم لم يلبي كافة مطالب الشعب فعليك بالدعوة الى اللجوء لمجلس القمل حتى يستجيب الزعيم او يــ.......قط
​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (13 مارس 2011)

نظرا لعدم إلتزام الزعيم برفع الكراك
فنحن نشجب وندين هذا التاخير
ونمنحه فرصه اخرى
وإلا سوف ندعو لإجتماع عاجل لمجلس القمل
لمناقشة الأمر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 مارس 2011)

لأبى بكر الإمامة قال:


> نظرا لعدم إلتزام الزعيم برفع الكراك
> فنحن نشجب وندين هذا التاخير
> ونمنحه فرصه اخرى
> وإلا سوف ندعو لإجتماع عاجل لمجلس القمل
> لمناقشة الأمر


الدواء بالمرفقات​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (13 مارس 2011)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا
والله الموفق


----------



## almass (13 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مارس 2011)

لأبى بكر الإمامة قال:


> إيمانا منا بما يعانيه الشعب من اللى بيعمله فيهم الرابيدشير
> 
> وفى إطار صفقة الروابط مقابل الكراك
> 
> ...





زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> الدواء بالمرفقات​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (17 مارس 2011)

_*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*_


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (17 مارس 2011)

احلى سلام ...شكرا يا باشا


----------



## eng abdallah (18 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mah_333 (24 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا بجد و بارك الله فيكم 
نزلت البرنامج و الكراك و كله شغال تمام جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العبد لله (2 أبريل 2011)

رائع جدا اشكركم جميعا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ زعيم الثغر قام مشكور بتنزيل برنامج الساب الاصدار 14.2.4 بما فيه الكراك ولكن كراك هذا الاصدار مختلف ويتم عمله كالاتى :-
> 1- نقوم بفك الضغط للملفات وسوف نجد فيها ملف ال setup وكذلك ملف medicina وهو الذى يوجد به الكراك
> 2-بعد عمل setup للبرنامج على drive c
> 3- نقوم بالدخول على ملف الساب على drive c ونبحث على ملف اسمه echoid.exe يتم الضغط عليه وفتحه سوف نجد داخله locking code 1 : 4-2345b يتم حفظ هذا الرقم (2345b) خلف الرقم 4 فقط
> ...


 
اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا تم تنصيب اخر نسخة ساب لدي
جزاك الله كل الخير م اسامة و بارك بك للشرح الوافي كما عودتنا
و الشكر موصول ل م زعيم الأسكندرية جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## remstereo (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## m_sweedy (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للموضوع وجارى التحميل


----------



## awabtaha (17 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ زعيم الثغر قام مشكور بتنزيل برنامج الساب الاصدار 14.2.4 بما فيه الكراك ولكن كراك هذا الاصدار مختلف ويتم عمله كالاتى :-
> 1- نقوم بفك الضغط للملفات وسوف نجد فيها ملف ال setup وكذلك ملف medicina وهو الذى يوجد به الكراك
> 2-بعد عمل setup للبرنامج على drive c
> 3- نقوم بالدخول على ملف الساب على drive c ونبحث على ملف اسمه echoid.exe يتم الضغط عليه وفتحه سوف نجد داخله locking code 1 : 4-2345b يتم حفظ هذا الرقم (2345b) خلف الرقم 4 فقط
> ...



شرح وافي تم التنزيل و التثبيت و يظهر انه عال العال
الف شكر
سلامات


----------



## زينوسوفت (14 مايو 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ زعيم الثغر قام مشكور بتنزيل برنامج الساب الاصدار 14.2.4 بما فيه الكراك ولكن كراك هذا الاصدار مختلف ويتم عمله كالاتى :-
> 1- نقوم بفك الضغط للملفات وسوف نجد فيها ملف ال setup وكذلك ملف medicina وهو الذى يوجد به الكراك
> 2-بعد عمل setup للبرنامج على drive c
> 3- نقوم بالدخول على ملف الساب على drive c ونبحث على ملف اسمه echoid.exe يتم الضغط عليه وفتحه سوف نجد داخله locking code 1 : 4-2345B يتم حفظ هذا الرقم (2345B) خلف الرقم 4 فقط
> ...


 
غير صالحة في win7 64bit

هل من أحد اشتغل معه هذا الكراك في مثل هذا النظام WIN7 64BIT لأنه عادة ما يوجد مشاكل في الكراك ف هذا النظام+ الكود الذي لدي لا يبدأ بالأربعة ؟
locking code 1 : 1E-3BB81 
جربت العمل ب 3BB81 و لم يشتغل لدي 3 أيام و أنا أحاول .. أعدت التثبيت و لكن دون فائدة ..


----------



## boushy (14 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير*


----------



## SalahSobhy (18 مايو 2011)

سلمت يداك يا زعيم


----------



## boushy (19 يونيو 2011)

*thank you very much. best regards*


----------



## h_romance! (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا زعيم


----------



## نجانجا (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## amrcivil (20 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يازعيم والشكر موصول للاخ ابو بكر والاخ اسامة نوارة


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 يونيو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يازعيم والشكر موصول للاخ ابو بكر والاخ اسامة نوارة


الشكر لك أنت استاذنا المهندس محى 
واحشنا والله وواحشنا مداخلاتك التى نشتاق اليها
ارجو أن تكون بصحه جيده ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الشكر لك أنت استاذنا المهندس محى
> واحشنا والله وواحشنا مداخلاتك التى نشتاق اليها
> ارجو أن تكون بصحه جيده ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى



الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك يا باشمهندس اسامه واشكرك علي سؤالك 
الحمد لله رب العالمين واتمني ان تكون بخير وصحه


----------



## khalifa96 (21 يونيو 2011)

هو الكراك بيتعمل ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## boushy (21 يونيو 2011)

*thank you very much. best regards. dr. magdy*


----------



## نجانجا (22 يونيو 2011)

انا مش عارف اضع الكود خلف الرقم 4


----------



## نجانجا (22 يونيو 2011)

خلاص شكراااا عرفت


----------



## sherif_shekoo (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك .......... جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندسة هبه (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكا جزيلا يا باشمهندس
بجد بقالي اسبوعين مش عارفة استب الساب علي ويندوز 7 الف شكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 سبتمبر 2011)

غير متوافق مع نظام 64بت windos7 64 bit OS
نامل الارشاد لحل هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندسة هبه قال:


> شكا جزيلا يا باشمهندس
> بجد بقالي اسبوعين مش عارفة استب الساب علي ويندوز 7 الف شكر





ايمن حسين قال:


> غير متوافق مع نظام 64بت windos7 64 bit OS
> نامل الارشاد لحل هذا الموضوع وشكرا


لا يوجد حل متوفر حتى الآن ليتوافق الساب مع اصدار 64
لكن هناك حل بطريقة ملتوية 
يتم تسطيب نظام تشغيل فيستا على الجهاز
يتم تسطيب الساب على نظام التشغيل فيستا
يتم تفعيل الكراك للحصول على ملف الترخيص Iservce والذى به كل معلومات الكمبيوتر
يتم الانتقال الى الى نظام التشغيل الاساسى وتفعيل ملف الترخيص

الطريقة الثانية حاولوا تفعيل الكراك فى وضع الأمان safe mode

تحياتى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

برجاء قراءة هذا الحل جيدا لأنه اجابة على نفس سؤالكم

Your error is composed (i think) from two parts.
1.You run the batch file from C:\Windows\System32 and will be better to copy the three needed files (1 bat and 2 exe) in other place.
2. The first part is not realy an error. The batch file tries to delete an existing license.
If the license doesn't exists or have another name (the batch file tries to delete a file with the same date as your imput and a different license will not be erased giving error (the batch file can be corrected but is not important)).
3. lsco.exe is not recognized ... is the real error and the only reason can be the file is not in the same folder with the batch file or you have not enough rights to run it.
After moving lsco.exe in other folder this is the error and i supose is very close to the error you received.
4. Think at many thousands users using this generator without problems and search where you are wrong in running it.


----------



## sayed2051 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انت جااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## صقر الهندسه (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر .. وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## elfares (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## صقر الهندسه (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعة حملت البرنامج والكراك وسطبته واتبعت خطوات تفعيل الكراك خطوه خطوه عدة مرات.... ولكن !!!
عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر رساله ان الرخصه غير موجوده وعندما اضغط موافق يغلق البرنامج ..!!!
انا محتاج الساب ضروري خلال هذه اليومين ياليت اللي عنده حل يقل لنا .. ودمتم .


----------



## ayman shawky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لم استطع اعادة تنصيب البرنامج مرة اخري بعد انتهاء عام الترخيص فهل هناك حل للمشكلة ؟


----------



## eng_mohahmed86 (31 يوليو 2012)

الف مليون شكر وربنا يجعاها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Shaker Alem (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرًا جزيلًا .. وفرت علينا عناء البحث : )


----------



## said ebeid (6 يونيو 2013)

ممكن يا هندسه ترفع البرنامج بروابط جديده تانى شكرا


----------

